# Most custom E-MTB on You tube Electric Mountainbike Network



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't own a E-bike, but ineresting...


----------



## akacappy (Sep 3, 2013)

Craig is the master!


----------



## akacappy (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Always cool to see how tuner's setup their own equipment. 

I enjoyed seeing Wier railing in front of Jones....


----------



## akacappy (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah our group of misfits….but we do have some serious talent bred here in Novato. From Baby boomer’s to all gen kids. Great place to see the evolution⚡⚡⚡⚡huge talent out of this place. You can link it to our bud Mark W. Craig Corwin is just scratching on the surface of avenues he wants to explor all good stuff for us. Big Bell Curve in the E-mtb world👍


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

TraxFactory said:


> Always cool to see how tuner's setup their own equipment.


Unlike me, Joe Consumer, his upgrades are all performance related vs light weight and bling lol


----------

